# Humanists in the Costa del Sol?



## syberian (Apr 7, 2008)

Are there any humanists, rationalists, secularists, atheists, agnostics, skeptics, freethinkers, and the like in the Costa del Sol?
If so I have just started a Yahoo group which you can find under the name "Costa del Sol Humanists"
The idea of the group is to allow humanists in the region to be in contact and exchange views and ideas, and with sufficient interest it may be possible to organise meetings.
Please join the group if this subject interests you.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

syberian said:


> Are there any humanists, rationalists, secularists, atheists, agnostics, skeptics, freethinkers, and the like in the Costa del Sol?
> If so I have just started a Yahoo group which you can find under the name "Costa del Sol Humanists"
> The idea of the group is to allow humanists in the region to be in contact and exchange views and ideas, and with sufficient interest it may be possible to organise meetings.
> Please join the group if this subject interests you.




Lost me on the rationing bit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I got lost on the humanist?

I'm not sure what this all means at all. Could you explain it? I am in the costa del sol if that helps?

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all !
I think possibly "21st centuary hippies" would be a better title !
Left wing , freethinking, non-religious peeps !
All of which I am for, must admit..............but these groups tend to be a bit manipulative..............brainwashing !!!
But I am sure that will be denied.......just think of situations like 'waco' !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi all !
> I think possibly "21st centuary hippies" would be a better title !
> Left wing , freethinking, non-religious peeps !
> All of which I am for, must admit..............but these groups tend to be a bit manipulative..............brainwashing !!!
> But I am sure that will be denied.......just think of situations like 'waco' !


Oh! well I'm for all those things too, but quietly on my own, I dont wanna join a gang to affirm it. It turns it all into the things it objects to 


Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Jojo,
You are right, it's sad but true !
best to keep your beliefs to yourself nowadays anyway, nothing to gain but trouble it seems.
You seem to have settled in nicely now, been following your progress. Well done. ! we are still trying to find work and having no joy !
But I am not giving in !
Nance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dont give in! Sometimes you have to make a giant leap of faith, but with a safety net - maybe you just need to find your net! Thats kinda what we did. and so far so good for us, but there are still some hurdles. I NEED TO LEARN THE DAMN LANGUAGE FOR ONE - I'm sure its my age, but its very slow!!! 

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I was going to delete it as its plastered on other forums everywhere but I was also interested to hear what it was


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I was going to delete it as its plastered on other forums everywhere but I was also interested to hear what it was


Might as well leave it there if its not doing any damage. I think we've (in our infinite wisdom!!??) answered any questions. So until the original poster comes back with something it maybe of use????

Jo


----------

